# Halo Reach Beta



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Halo: Reach Xbox LIVE Multiplayer Beta hits on May 3rd, 2010.
:clap:​


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

SO what is this Halo game about? 

Seems microsoft needs to stop with Halo already. halo one, halo 2, halo wars, halo odst, halo reach... then there is a movie.

I'm I completely out of touch or are there others out there who could care less about "the halo story"? The makers keep talking about "the evolution of the story" and we will finally "get to see what happens", etc, etc, etc. Ummmm, I just thought it was a cool game, but was mostly about the online multi-player aspect?


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

The story is actually quite good but it's very easy to pay no attention to it because the campaign gameplay was always a lot of fun and action-packed. The franchise needed a complete revamp so I think that's why they are really pushing the story so much. After playing the beta, I think the challenges and unlockables + revamped ranking system is really going to make a difference with replay value and online play.

I just hope they adjust how many shots it takes to put down an enemy online, seriously, full clip + melee barely does it in the beta haha.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

For me, Halo has bee a downward spiral since the first game, and the vids of this one dont particularly change that view. I cant be doing with full mags to get a kill any more man.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I know I'm a few months late from your last post Dan, but I thought Reach was amazing!!!  I too hate the mag and a half to kill a person, but you have to love the old pistol from Halo 1 or 2 (can't remember) back in Reach!  Couple shots to the head and they are dead. lol

But I played the BETA for it's entirety and I absolutely loved this game! I cannot wait! Just one more month! :T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I wasnt involved in the Beat, but I have looked at a couple vids that have been put up on XBL and I have to say even just the new and improved forge has got my interest rekindled. How is the gameplay, as long as its a lot of fun and doesnt get annoying then I'll be all in. I cant see the main game play for the campaign mode being anything other than the usual, I only enjoyed the original Halo campaign, but I'll probably get the game anyway.

Cheers for the heads up though Steffen, you have certainly got my attention in Halo again.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

If you watch my videos here you would see how much fun this game is for me and the people I play with from Fallen Unity. I'm including the link to my YouTube video for those of you who care to watch.


----------

